# Careful in the sloughs!



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Went for a quick hunt yesterday morning west of DL. Three sloughs and 1/2 mile from the truck, I hit a soft spot on the ice and went through up to my hip. Thankfully I had one leg out, had to sit the labby-girls aways away, as they came back to see why dad was floundering around at there level, as we could easily have all gone in & found ourselves in an extremely dangerous situation as the leg that went through didn't hit bottom. Got out & finished my planned circle with a few modifications, but by the time we got to the road and started the mile plus walk to the truck, my pants leg was frozen solid and I couldn't feel my foot.

I write this just as a reminder that be careful hitting those sloughs as it seems at least in the Lake Region, the ice may not yet be thick enough to hold a man's weight...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

That's a good reminder terminator. You may never know you saved someones butt.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Worth watching every year.
http://www.videos.es/reproductor/surviv ... gOW8ZaYqHA


----------

